# Aishwarya Rai was paid 1 million dollars for a secret Mujra in Pakistan.



## Kompromat

According to Dr Shahid Masood, Aishwariya Rai was paid 1 million dollars for a single Mujra by a 'high level Pakistani'. This is pathetic as I was told about this by a very well connected acquaintance a long time ago but i didn't believe it. The man in question is no other than Prime Minister, Hazrat Syed Yousaf Raza Gillani Rahmatullah eleh aur Hazrat Musharaf.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

Lala, when did this happen? I must've been busy with studies....... 



Aeronaut said:


> This is pathetic. I was told about this by a very well connected acquaintance a long time ago but i didn't believe it. The man in question is no other than Prime Minister, Hazrat Syed Yousaf Raza Gillani Rahmatullah eleh.


----------



## Butchcassidy

Aeronaut said:


> This is pathetic. I was told about this by a very well connected acquaintance a long time ago but i didn't believe it. The man in question is no other than Prime Minister, Hazrat Syed Yousaf Raza Gillani Rahmatullah eleh.


They paid too much

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

We are making unnecessary fuss over this non issue, it was only a dance performance. 

The only problem is they shouldn't have done it with public money.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BATMAN

Yousaf Reza Gilani, Asif Ali Zardari, both have life time immunity!
When Zardari was environmnet minister, he had similar scandal with rising Pakistani actress of those times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

What the hell?

Is this for real?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

A.Rafay said:


> We are making unnecessary fuss over this non issue, it was only a dance performance.
> 
> The only problem is they shouldn't have done it with public money.


 
Do you count, mujra from a lone woman.... as dance party!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

A morally degraded nation would have equally immoral rulers. Doesn't surprise me. And then we talk about Muslim Ummah at least these lowlife politicians still get to face a bit of scrutiny and the media somewhat chases them but the ordinary man on the street is, for all practical purposes, off the hook.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AugenBlick

Damn... I'd perform for a million dollers .... I'm from the same town as her.... lol

On a serious note how reliable is this guy???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Jungibaaz said:


> What the hell?
> 
> Is this for real?


 
Don't you know the Mujra organized by Ambassador Haqqani for Qamar Zaman Kaira?


----------



## KingMamba

Aeronaut said:


> According to Dr Shahid Masood, Aishwariya Rai was paid 1 million dollars for a single Mujra by a 'high level Pakistani'. This is pathetic as I was told about this by a very well connected acquaintance a long time ago but i didn't believe it. The man in question is no other than Prime Minister, Hazrat Syed Yousaf Raza Gillani Rahmatullah eleh.



Funny I heard about this a long time ago but I thought it was bs cause I couldn't find anything about it online.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Commander T

A.Rafay said:


> We are making unnecessary fuss over this non issue, it was only a dance performance.
> 
> The only problem is they shouldn't have done it with public money.


weellllllll, nobody takes a top heroine and pay 1 million just for a "DANCE PERFORMANCE"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

AugenBlick said:


> Damn... I'd perform for a million dollers .... I'm from the same town as her.... lol
> 
> On a serious note how reliable is this guy???



Yeah but do you look anything like her?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## A.Rafay

BATMAN said:


> Do you count, mujra from a lone woman.... as dance party!


What is mujra explain me?? A lone woman dancing? 

I see no problem with this. Dasti is jealous he didn't get invited.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BATMAN

A.Rafay said:


> What is mujra explain me?? A lone woman dancing?
> 
> I see no problem with this. Dasti is jealous he didn't get invited.


 
I don't know, why officials of pdf have habbit of twisting my words!
Did i said you had problem or did i said i have problem?
I just said that, dancing by a lone women is not a dance party in my dictionary and here you are furthering it in different dimensoins!

Have fun, in what ever way your concious allow it!


----------



## Dubious

1 million $  Damn I want that Gillani to pay us 1 million *and *watch him do mujrah!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

A.Rafay said:


> What is mujra explain me?? A lone woman dancing?
> 
> I see no problem with this. Dasti is jealous he didn't get invited.





Sitting prime minister is involved in such immoral activities 
It was paid for through national treasury 
Pakistan's national installations were used for this purpose
We want the SC to bring charges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr42O

Politicians are no different than ppl..... Cheap 3rd class leadership of a Jahil bawkuf Nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cleverrider

Nothing Surprising, I think now he is got a thing for katrina kaif....!

Bollywood girls in dubia....!!! Money Talks!!!!


----------



## Ayush

heard about it.
so its for real.


----------



## Informant

Jesus $ 1 mil for this woman? God damn I payed $3k for 2 Egyptian beauty queens for my friends B'day party ( to and fro from dxb inclusive) and they were stunning infinitely more than Ms Rai with moves to back.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## friendly_troll96

gilani got sh!tty taste in women.


----------



## jarves

Informant said:


> Jesus $ 1 mil for this woman? God damn I payed $3k for 2 Egyptian beauty queens for my friends B'day party ( to and fro from dxb inclusive) and they were stunning infinitely more than Ms Rai with moves to back.


In case you didnt knew Aishwarya Rai won Miss universe title.
This news seems fake to me she will never do this thing just for 1 million dollar.


----------



## Informant

jarves said:


> In case you didnt knew Aishwarya Rai won Miss universe title.
> This news seems fake to me she will never do this thing just for 1 million dollar.



Man She could have won Ms Venus for all i care she isnt $1 mil purrrrrty you dig?


----------



## jarves

Informant said:


> Man She could have won Ms Venus for all i care she isnt $1 mil purrrrrty you dig?


????


----------



## Informant

jarves said:


> ????



She might be pretty for some, but sure as hell isn't $ 1m pretty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Informant said:


> She might be pretty for some, but sure as hell isn't $ 1m pretty.


If you are talking about present then yeah she isnt pretty like past.


----------



## joekrish

Nuke and fry those Pakistanis.....












For not inviting me.


----------



## Informant

jarves said:


> If you are talking about present then yeah she isnt pretty like past.



Dude she was ok looking even then, now if you wanna talk about a beauty then it's Priyanka Chorda. Ahhh maaaaah goooooooood! So brown, such tan. Damn.


----------



## Rain

I heard a rumour in Mushy era that Aish was specially invited to Pakistan for | One Night |, She was received and escorted by a major from Pindi airport to presidency in very hushed up manners...
One million for one dance show.. when Aishwarya was quite in demand... not expensive if we consider other fringe benefits that a customer gets during such solo shows. Unfortunate part is those high ups paid her through Public Money.

PS: What Dasti says is a not a Big news for most of people living in Islamabad. we all heard news of girls going to MNA hostels and lodges since years. Poor Dasti spilled the beans in public.


----------



## FunkyGen

A.Rafay said:


> The only problem is they shouldn't have done it with public money.


And that's a big a** problem!


----------



## Rain

AugenBlick said:


> Damn... I'd perform for a million dollers .... I'm from the same town as her.... lol
> 
> On a serious note how reliable is this guy???


Your are welcome. consider this as an invitation. If you are a Male go to NWA Zarvan will be happy to receive you. if you are a female you can come Islamabad.
Dr Masood is Known for twisting facts and figures to make his story authentic.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

joekrish said:


> Nuke and fry those Pakistanis....
> 
> 
> For not inviting me.



chup kr tharky


----------



## SrNair

That is too bad.And this is why I dont like some bollywood actress.Only cares about money.
But a Prime Minister of an Islamic Republic like this .It is too much .Simply Geelani cheats common Pakistani.How can he 
pay that much money? .in real sense it may public money


----------



## 45'22'

the admin is trolling


----------



## Kloitra

jarves said:


> In case you didnt knew Aishwarya Rai won Miss universe title.
> This news seems fake to me she will never do this thing just for 1 million dollar.



When? It was Sushmita who was Universe, Aishwarya was world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

With such local talents, its a shame much money is spend on Foreign direct entertainments.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## EagleEyes

SpArK said:


> With such local talents, its a shame much money is spend on Foreign direct entertainments.



Local talent is local, foreign is foreign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Kloitra said:


> When? It was Sushmita who was Universe, Aishwarya was world.


Yeah I am not sure,google and verify if you want.


----------



## SrNair

There is lot of Pakistani actress in Pakistan that is too beautiful than Aishwarya Rai.Then why the hell he need this 40+ actress dance?


----------



## SpArK

WebMaster said:


> Local talent is local, foreign is foreign.




But money is local, whether talent is foreign or local.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AugenBlick said:


> Damn... I'd perform for a million dollers .... I'm from the same town as her.... lol
> 
> On a serious note how reliable is this guy???



il pay ya 10 bucks.. 

216 guests homie... kewl shit homie?


----------



## RAMPAGE

SpArK said:


> But money is local, whether talent is foreign or local.


Gilani had a crush on her that's it.


----------



## 45'22'

sreekumar said:


> There is lot of Pakistani actress in Pakistan that is *too beautiful than Aishwarya *Rai.Then why the hell he need this 40+ actress dance?


----------



## Kloitra

jarves said:


> Yeah I am not sure,google and verify if you want.


I am telling you dude, irrelevant though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Butchcassidy said:


> They paid too much


It's ok if it also included a strip tease!  These bitches will do anything for money!


----------



## SrNair

45'22' said:


>



why?


----------



## 45'22'

OrionHunter said:


> It's ok if it also included a strip tease!  These bitches will do anything for money!


c'mon its political propaganda
how can you accuse an actress without enuff proof




sreekumar said:


> why?


she is still bery bery beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuntmaster

Aeronaut said:


> Sitting prime minister is involved in such immoral activities
> It was paid for through national treasury
> Pakistan's national installations were used for this purpose
> We want the SC to bring charges.


Aishwarya Rai got married in 2007.. Yousuf Raza Gilani was PM from 2008-2012. When exactly did this so called mujra happen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

I heard, Abhishek got 2 Million as well for sitting just Idle while Aish entertaining all others in that stint.......!


----------



## 45'22'

Tameem said:


> I heard, Abhishek got 2 Million as well for sitting just Idle while Aish entertaining all others in that stint.......!


do you have any evidence to back this up 

grow up dude


----------



## Tameem

45'22' said:


> do you have any evidence to back this up
> 
> grow up dude



Dil pay lay gya.....of course I just kidding yar


----------



## 45'22'

Tameem said:


> Dil pay lay gya.....of course I just kidding yar


kisi shaadi shuda ladki ke bare mein aisa nahi bolna chahiye yaara


----------



## Tameem

45'22' said:


> kisi shaadi shuda ladki ke bare mein aisa nahi bolna chahiye yaara



But first Aish and Abhishek needs to denied this rumor outrightly, which i think they couldn't..


----------



## acetophenol

@WebMaster ,@Oscar ,@Aeronaut:

This thread is based on a baseless piece of news.Until a more reliable news comes out,kindly close this thread preventing more rants on a *Woman, *who is a celebrity and moreover a wife and a mother.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 45'22'

Tameem said:


> But first Aish and Abhishek needs to denied this rumor outrightly, which i think they couldn't..


unko pata bhi nahi hoga
otherwise they will file a defamation case against
its not about just aishwariya rai
its about amitabh bachan also whom people respect a lot
ye bas ek rumour hai bhai


----------



## SpArK

acetophenol said:


> @WebMaster ,@Oscar ,@Aeronaut:
> 
> This thread is based on a baseless piece of news.Until a more reliable news comes out,kindly close this thread preventing more rants on a *Woman, *who is a celebrity and moreover a wife and a mother.






Arre chottu one of the "@" have opened it..

Welcome to pdf, once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

SpArK said:


> Arre chottu one of the "@" have opened it..
> 
> Welcome to pdf, once again.



I was trying to invoke the sleeping sense of righteousness in him!

Buddy,this is a very very mayirile edapadu,
every one talking nonsense in the house of my wife,mother and father!\
They'll not see the anyday of the today!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpArK

acetophenol said:


> *I was trying to invoke the sleeping sense of righteousness in him*!





Try counting the stars @ cloudless night instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

AugenBlick said:


> Damn... I'd perform for a million dollers .... I'm from the same town as her.... lol
> 
> ?


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

Thats too much. Hina Rabbani Khar did a mujra in my house only for a 1000 Rs (Pakistani currency)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## karan.1970

Informant said:


> Man She could have won Ms Venus for all i care she isnt $1 mil purrrrrty you dig?


If you ask me, no one is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Hyperion said:


> Lala, when did this happen? I must've been busy with studies.......



during Musharraf's era...



Butchcassidy said:


> They paid too much



At that time when rumours came out, we heard this was not all about dancing, general musharraf sahib had his wet dreams come true as well..

p.s. I have no issue with anyone what they do with their own money and time, point is be open about it, if you keep it a secret or try to hide, then you know you are doing it while saving your fake reputation...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Aeronaut said:


> According to Dr Shahid Masood, Aishwariya Rai was paid 1 million dollars for a single Mujra by a 'high level Pakistani'. This is pathetic as I was told about this by a very well connected acquaintance a long time ago but i didn't believe it. The man in question is no other than Prime Minister, Hazrat Syed Yousaf Raza Gillani Rahmatullah eleh.
> 
> View attachment 19041​



Aeronaut you are a reasonable person so instead of complaining I urge you please remove this Hazrat Syed from this person because it's offending in a way ... In fact using Gillani with his name is not appropriate but what can we do it's matter of respect to our Aulia Kiram but people like Yousuf Raza may be don't care !!!


----------



## GURU DUTT

Aeronaut said:


> According to Dr Shahid Masood, Aishwariya Rai was paid 1 million dollars for a single Mujra by a 'high level Pakistani'. This is pathetic as I was told about this by a very well connected acquaintance a long time ago but i didn't believe it. The man in question is no other than Prime Minister, Hazrat Syed Yousaf Raza Gillani Rahmatullah eleh.
> 
> View attachment 19041​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Shadow_Hunter said:


> Thats too much. Hina Rabbani Khar did a mujra in my house only for a 1000 Rs (Pakistani currency)


I hope she did'nt sing, her voice is horrible

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vinod2070

Some petty pathetic people trying to get into limelight by using an Indian achiever's name.

Has happened in the past as well where some failed 2 bit (do kaudi ke) cricketers tried to use Sachin's name to get into news.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kurup

Most probably a fake story .


----------



## SpArK

kurup said:


> Most probably a fake story .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aka123

Pakistani politicians spending 1 million $ public money for mujra! What the heck!


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Vinod2070 said:


> Some petty pathetic people trying to get into limelight by using an Indian achiever's name.
> 
> Has happened in the past as well where some failed 2 bit (do kaudi ke) cricketers tried to use Sachin's name to get into news.



I am actually not surprised. Sample this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> According to Dr Shahid Masood, Aishwariya Rai was paid 1 million dollars for a single Mujra by a 'high level Pakistani'. This is pathetic as I was told about this by a very well connected acquaintance a long time ago but i didn't believe it. The man in question is no other than Prime Minister, Hazrat Syed Yousaf Raza Gillani Rahmatullah eleh.
> 
> View attachment 19041​


He is not talking about Gillani its General Musharraf and I knew this long ago it was quite a news in different areas it was when Dhoom 2 came that Ashwria Rai was paid and guess what Man Indian heroines are brought in Karachi and Lahore via dubai to do some special work @AUz @mafiya and @tarrar



Jungibaaz said:


> What the hell?
> 
> Is this for real?


Yes Sir this is dam real


----------



## mr42O

Do u ppl know what biz Gilani family was involved in before he became PM ? Smuggling of alcohol from Hindu community in Sindh to Punjab. They have a VIP house were corrupt police officers politicians etc etc get invited and rest u can imagine. 

And that I know personally can't tell rest how


----------



## Indischer

AugenBlick said:


> Damn... I'd perform for a million dollers .... I'm from the same town as her.... lol
> 
> On a serious note how reliable is this guy???



You're from Mangalore?


----------



## 45'22'

Zarvan said:


> He is not talking about Gillani its General Musharraf and I knew this long ago it was quite a news in different areas it was when Dhoom 2 came that Ashwria Rai was paid and guess what Man Indian heroines are brought in Karachi and Lahore via dubai to do some special work @AUz @mafiya and @tarrar
> 
> 
> Yes Sir this is dam real


you must be crazy man
1 million $ is around 5-6 crore rupees
she gets more than this amount to dance in an award show

this is just a rumor lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

Vinod2070 said:


> Some petty pathetic people trying to get into limelight by using an Indian achiever's name.
> 
> Has happened in the past as well where some failed 2 bit (do kaudi ke) cricketers tried to use Sachin's name to get into news.



Bang on target. No proof, just pandering to the permanent need to create conspiracies and feed that giant sized macho ego by talking about how they bring in Hindu girls from India for fun!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vinod2070

notsuperstitious said:


> Bang on target. No proof, just pandering to the permanent need to create conspiracies and feed that giant sized macho ego by talking about how they bring in Hindu girls from India for fun!!!



Funny thing is that they will need to be stoned to death for this as per their own laws.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

45'22' said:


> you must be crazy man
> 1 million $ is around 5-6 crore rupees
> she gets more than this amount to dance in an award show
> 
> this is just a rumor lol


You want to live in denial your choice but these are facts Mr and 1 Million dollars just calculate in your money they get pretty much same amounts Mr and all other actresses are involved specially those who are not able to make big but all others are involved Mr


----------



## shuntmaster

Actually I would congratulate Aishwarya for this feat, if it really happened.. Getting $1million from Pakistan for just a dance performance is a very good deal.. I feel more of bollywood heroines should follow her lead and suck Pakistan dry..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

ExtraOdinary said:


> I am actually not surprised. Sample this



Its amazing how lowly these people are and the pathetic fil.thy lowly mentality they have.

Just amazing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Zarvan and his wild fantasies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ExtraOdinary said:


> Zarvan and his wild fantasies


Mr these are facts and even many people in your country knows it you are happy to live in denial


----------



## Vinod2070

ExtraOdinary said:


> Zarvan and his wild fantasies



Islamists like him are quite funny. They show us what the thing in reality is like.



Zarvan said:


> Mr these are facts and even many people in your country knows it you are happy to live in denial



Should he be stoned to death for this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Zarvan said:


> Mr these are facts and even many people in your country knows it you are happy to live in denial


I actually know quite a bit about the crediblity of "Daaaaktarr" Shahid Masood


----------



## MilSpec

Vinod2070 said:


> Some petty pathetic people trying to get into limelight by using an Indian achiever's name.
> 
> Has happened in the past as well where some failed 2 bit (do kaudi ke) cricketers tried to use Sachin's name to get into news.


These are two bit nobodies trying to get attention.... purely pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

ExtraOdinary said:


> I actually know quite a bit about the crediblity of "Daaaaktarr" Shahid Masood


Mr he has one of the most credible sources Mr and these are not his sources they are sources of all inside Mr most Indian Actresses are involved and even your agencies know it and by the way the actresses who don't have problem in recording sex scenes with every second actor are not involved seriously yes you don't want to admit your choice but many people in your country knows it


----------



## SrNair

acetophenol said:


> I was trying to invoke the sleeping sense of righteousness in him!
> 
> Buddy,this is a very very mayirile edapadu,
> every one talking nonsense in the house of my wife,mother and father!\
> They'll not see the anyday of the today!



Thayolikalu kure neramayi ete edapadu anu kanikunnatu.Standard teere ella.


----------



## Sam Manekshaw




----------



## nair

SpArK said:


>



Spark anna i know where you copied this from.......


----------



## Wingman

Aeronaut said:


> According to Dr Shahid Masood, Aishwariya Rai was paid 1 million dollars for a single Mujra by a 'high level Pakistani'. This is pathetic as I was told about this by a very well connected acquaintance a long time ago but i didn't believe it. The man in question is no other than Prime Minister, Hazrat Syed Yousaf Raza Gillani Rahmatullah eleh.
> 
> View attachment 19041​



Hmm, what is Jamsahid Dasti is saying is correct


----------



## 45'22'

Zarvan said:


> You want to live in denial your choice but these are facts Mr and 1 Million dollars just calculate in your money they get pretty much same amounts Mr and all other actresses are involved specially those who are not able to make big but all others are involved Mr


these are just mere allegations................
you will hear thousands such allegations but you wont be able to prove even one

Aishwariya Rai is a big name..........its easy to use her name to politicize something
which is happening here

secondly,as i told you she is already a rich actor.............why she would do such a thing in the first place
her assets worth is in hundreds of crores

you are mistaken here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

nair said:


> Spark anna i know where you copied this from....Puliyanu pulle puli....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

You have got to be -ing kidding me.. 

CLOSED ..on the account of me not being invited to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------

